# K-Maxxi Bootsausbau



## Grazy (22. März 2013)

Habe mir die Arbeit gemacht ein Angelboot nach meinen Wünschen zu bauen und das ist dabei raus gekommen.





Als ich auf der Suche nach ein für mich passendes Angelboot war,habe ich mir sehr viel angeschaut und 1 Jahr gebraucht bis ich das Boot endlich gefunden hatte.
Das K- Maxxi ist ein Ungarisches Katamaranboot 4,60m lang was sehr stabil gebaut ist(Material ist GFK).
Da ich auch mit Alu Booten geliebäugelt habe bin ich aber schnell davon abgekommen,denn die Preise waren teilweise sehr hoch und es sollte ja nicht zu klein sein.
Es sollte ein bestimmtes Preislimit nicht übersteigen und dennoch über 4m und stabil sein bis ich nach 1 Jahr suche auf das K-Maxxi gestoßen bin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos - da steckt richtig Arbeit drin.
RESCHPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seele (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Sehr schöne Arbeit. Wir bekommen unseres hoffentlich auch bald. Wird aber etwas anders ausschauen und nicht als Bass Boat ausgebaut werden. Eher als Schlafkutter.


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Oh da geht ja glatt das Herz auf, richtig geil das Teil.
Von wo hast du den Rumpf her, kann man das Bestellen und die liefern das?
Irgendwann muss auch so ein Boot her YAY YAY YAY#h


----------



## Enrico54 (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Sehr schön. Nun steht es fest: Ich auch haben will! |wavey:


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

hahahaha ich auch


----------



## Project Jewell (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Tolle Arbeit. Man sieht, dass sich hier richtig Gedanken gemacht wurde.
Mich würde mal interessieren, was am Ende an Geld in dem Boot steckt.
Die Arbeitsleistung mal außen vor gelassen, nur die verbauten Teile und Arbeitsmaterialien.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Der Pate (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Sehr geil Alter! 
Ich hab mir vor einem Jahr auch die arbeit gemacht mit nem QS 360. Ich weis also ganz genau was das für ne Leistung ist alles so anzupassen.
Von mir ebenfalls ein gaaanz fettes#r


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ich finde sowohl das Boot, als auch den Ausbau sehr gelungen!
Weil ich den Bootyp nicht kenne hab ich doch gleich mal gegoogelt.
Die Teile sind ja wirklich recht günstig und Rumpfform gefällt mir jedenfalls besser, als die eines Bootsbauers von der Mosel!



> Von wo hast du den Rumpf her, kann man das Bestellen und die liefern das?


unter anderem gibt es die da:http://fishingguide-uckermark.de/omegaplast-k-maxxi-boote-zum-verkauf/

Jürgen


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Der Rumpf kostet 290 Euro und die Bieten den für 2300 Eus an, kleiner Unterschied ne???????????


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



> Der Rumpf kostet 290 Euro



Wo? Das ist ja noch nicht mal der Materialwert!

Jürgen


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Warte such den link raus


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Sch.... Verlesen http://www.hiroshajo.hu/english/pricelist.html 
Was haben die für ne Währung


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Würde mich mal Interessieren was das umgerechnet dort kostet


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ha habs ca 970 Euro


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



> Ha habs ca 950 Euro



Ich nehm jetzt mal an für das 4,60m Boot?
Wenn ja, dann ist das so günstig, dass es sich schon lohnt den Kahn selbst in Ungarn abzuholen!

Jürgen


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Genau K-Maxxi 4,60m


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Eigendlich schon ne überlegung wert dort hin zu tuckern mit trailer und selbst abholen|kopfkrat


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo,#h

ich bin dabei !

Abholen und fertig machen, dann bei Ebay rein.


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Yeahhhh alles klar machen wir.Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe brauchen wir nur nach Coburg JUHU


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Lass uns die Sitze aber nicht so hoch machen...hahah


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hahahaha oder wir müssen so nen Ausleger wie bei so ein Djungelboot dran Spaxxen


----------



## Seele (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ihr müsst nur nach Coburg, da gibts die Boote. Er importiert die aus Ungarn. Preislich fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Grazy (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Also,ich habe als ich das Boot bekam gleich das ganze Zubehör gekauft und dann ging es los mit dem Bauen,natürlich habe ich mir vorher genau überlegt wie das alles aussehen sollte.Da das Boot hauptsächlich zum Vertikalangeln eingesetzt wird sollte der Bootsstuhl auch nah am Elektromotor sein und auch bequem beim Angeln so das die Beine nicht einschlafen beim sitzen so ermöglichte ich das ich den Elektromotor in der einen Hand habe und in  der anderen die  Angel.Da der Stuhl ja versetzt werden kann ist er schnell wieder rausgezogen und kann ihn da wieder einstecken wo mein Verbrenner ist.
Zum Bau selber habe ich Aluprofile aus den Baumarkt und Siebdruck platten verwendet die Edelstahlschrauben sind aus dem Netz Bestellt worden den die waren im Baumarkt sehr teuer.
Die Bauzeit waren genau 8 Wochen und ich habe jeden Abend und jedes Wochenende daran gebaut. Abends habe ich 2-4 Stunden verbracht und Samstag und Sonntag den ganzen Tag .
Was mich eigentlich hauptsächlich dazu bewegt hat ein Katamaraboot zu kaufen war die Rumpfform den ein Katamaranboot hat ja wie der Name schon sagt zwei Rümpfe und das gibt nicht so ein geschaukle auf dem Wasser.
Auserdem Fährt man wie auf Schienen mit dem Boot und Wellen durchschneidet das Boot von feinsten.
Das Boot kann man mit 40 PS Motorisieren was aber nicht nötig ist,ich habe den 20 PS Motor gewählt weil  der Motor mit 2 Personen und Gepäck immer noch mit 40 kmh unterwegs ist,das ist völlig ausreichend um den Angelplatz schnell zu wechseln.
Da ich  mir auch Gedanken gemacht habe auf den Boot zu Übernachten war Voraussetzung mindestens 2m in der Mitte des Bootes frei zu halten um bequem eine Angelliege oder Matratze darauf zu stellen was auch sehr gut geht denn ich habe es schon alles ausprobiert und eine Campingtoilette hat da auch noch gut platz ohne das es eng wird.
Was ich noch bestellt habe ein Bimini top was wie ein Zelt aufgebaut werden kann ist aber noch nicht da .
Wenn das noch verbaut ist werde ich noch mal Bilder Posten .
Als kleines Tenderboot wird ein 1,80m Schlauchboot in die Mitte des Bootes getan was auch sehr Transport freundlich ist und sobald mein Boot im Wasser ist,werde ich das kleine nur hinten dranhängen.
Sobald ich weiter bin werde ich Bilder machen


----------



## Korken (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

#6#6 weiter so, Heiko #6#6


----------



## aalex (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Echt ne Augwenweide, da geht das Messer in der Hose auf#h


----------



## wackelschwanz (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Heiko,#h

mit den Schrauben kann ich bestätigen, die sind im Baumarkt sehr teuer.#q

Ich hab hier ein Link wo man kleine Mengen einigermaßen günstig bekommt.

http://www.normschrauben.de/schraub...kopfschrauben-din-963-edelstahlschrauben.html

Gruß

W.


----------



## aalex (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Kann man das Boot auch nur mit Elektromotor fahren oder ist es zu Groß?


----------



## ilmstromer_123 (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Heiko,

da muss ich mir dieses Jahr doch mal einen der beiden Stühle sichern.:m:m:m#:#a


----------



## Grazy (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



aalex schrieb:


> Kann man das Boot auch nur mit Elektromotor fahren oder ist es zu Groß?


Aber sicher geht das,zwei ordentliche Batterien und da kann man den ganzen Tag fahren da gibt es keine Probleme damit


----------



## aalex (23. März 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Also neues Auto,Trailer, Boot bauen. Das schreit nach einen Termin bei der Bank hahaha


----------



## Grazy (15. April 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ich habe am Wochenende die erste Probefahrt auf der Bleilochtalsperre mit meinem Boot getätigt und bin sehr überrascht wie schnell ich unterwegs war mit dem 20iger Yamaha,denn als mir gesagt wurde der 20 PS Motor reicht für das Boot war ich sehr skeptisch.
Das Boot mit dem Ausbau kommt auf 300 kg.
Als ich noch ein paar Einstellungen vorgenommen habe bin ich dann mit 36 kmh unterwegs gewesen.
Mein Fazit ist sehr stabil auf dem Wasser und es schneidet die Wellen ohne zu springen,kein großes schaukeln mann fühlt sich sehr sicher schaut euch das Video an was ich gemacht habe.
Das Video habe ich als erstes aufgenommen und war ohne Einstellung mit 33 Kmh unterwegs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Qot_entAA
Das Zelt für mein Boot ist auch gekommen und werde es die Tage aufbauen da gibt es noch mal Bilder.


----------



## Fuhlman (17. April 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Moin, Moin,

ist dieses Boot auch Ostsee tauglich ?
Haben die sowas im Programm ?

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Grazy (18. April 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> ist dieses Boot auch Ostsee tauglich ?
> Haben die sowas im Programm ?
> ...



Das Boot hat die Kategorie C und dürfte damit auch Ostsee tauglich sein.
Mann kann den Bootskörper auch Ausgeschäumt bekommen somit hat man noch mehr Stabilität.


----------



## aalex (18. April 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Grazy schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende die erste Probefahrt auf der Bleilochtalsperre mit meinem Boot getätigt und bin sehr überrascht wie schnell ich unterwegs war mit dem 20iger Yamaha,denn als mir gesagt wurde der 20 PS Motor reicht für das Boot war ich sehr skeptisch.
> Das Boot mit dem Ausbau kommt auf 300 kg.
> Als ich noch ein paar Einstellungen vorgenommen habe bin ich dann mit 36 kmh unterwegs gewesen.
> Mein Fazit ist sehr stabil auf dem Wasser und es schneidet die Wellen ohne zu springen,kein großes schaukeln mann fühlt sich sehr sicher schaut euch das Video an was ich gemacht habe.
> ...



Geil, das erinnert mich an Baywatch oder miami vice hahahaha:vik:


----------



## Grazy (18. April 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



aalex schrieb:


> Geil, das erinnert mich an Baywatch oder miami vice hahahaha:vik:



Danke,ist schön geschrieben aber die haben Geilere Boote#6


----------



## Skorpio (18. April 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Grazy schrieb:


> Danke,ist schön geschrieben aber die haben Geilere Boote#6


 
Boote ? Hatten die Boote ?
Kann mich komischerweise nur an andere Sachen erinnern #6:vik::vik::vik::q:q:q


----------



## Grazy (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft und das Boot ist fertiggestellt,denn nun kann man damit auch mal Nachts auf dem Wasser Übernachten.
Und hier ein paar Bilder dazu.





































|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ich habe deinen Ausbau gesehen als du die ersten Bilder eingestellt hast.
Richtig gut gelungen,aber dieses Zelt ist wohl maßgefertigt, sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen!
Ich kenne nur dieses Tunnelzelt von Ehmanns:http://www.erlebnis-angeln.de/boot-zelt/
Und das sieht im Vergleich zu deinem erstens materialmäßig und zweitens von der Bauart her eher primitiv aus!
Mir gefällt auch das Boot an sich sehr gut und ich habe schon meinen Angelkumpel heiß gemacht,sowas brauchen wir auch.
Es wird daher Zeit das dieser Thread in der Versenkung verschwindet, denn wenn noch mehr Leute die gleiche Idee haben,wird der Kahn nur teurer!

Jürgen


----------



## Grazy (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Jürgen,
Danke das es dir gefällt und mit dem Zelt kann ich dir sagen es ist ein Bimini Top und es gibt es schon so fertig zu Kaufen,hier der link dazu.
http://www.hps-boats.de/de/Biminitops/Schlauchbootzelt
Ich habe mir auch die Mühe gemacht im Internet etwas passendes zu finden biss ich hier gelandete bin und das Schlauchbootzelt nach vielen Telefonaten gekauft habe.
Das Zelt Überdacht 2,60m und die höhe ist vom Boden 1,90m passt sehr gut und der Platz reicht alle male.
Das coole an dem Zelt ist man kann alle seiten einzeln hoch rollen und mit Klettband befestigen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Also bei dem Zelt hätte ich jetzt etwa mit dem doppelten Preis gerechnet.
Und im Vergleich zu dem Kriechtunnel von Ehmanns, ergibt das sogar Stehhöhe!
Der einzige Minuspunkt den ich enddeckt habe,es ist zum Bug hin etwas kurz, aber da kann man sicherlich mit etwas LKW Plane oder ähnlichem nachbessern.Weil dort sonst wohl Wasser ins Boot läuft, zumindest wenn es länger regnet.
Ich habe mir die Preise vom Hersteller angesehen und im Vergleich zum
Coburger Importeur sind die gerade mal die Hälfte.Der Importeur schreibt
auf seiner Homepage,man sollte davon absehen direkt an den Hersteller heranzutreten,weil dieser angeblich überlastet ist!
Momentan habe ich noch einen alten Holznachen,der immer mehr vor sich hin rottet.Ich bin die alljährige Flickerei satt und daher ist nächstes,spätesten übernächstes Jahr ein neues Boot fällig und bisher ist dein Boot, eventuell auch das 5,45m, vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis das Beste welches ich finden konnte!
Mal sehen wie der Preis dann steht?
Einen 10 PS Yamaha 4 Takter habe ich jedenfalls schon,aber auch da wird aufgerüstet!

Jürgen


----------



## Grazy (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also bei dem Zelt hätte ich jetzt etwa mit dem doppelten Preis gerechnet.
> Und im Vergleich zu dem Kriechtunnel von Ehmanns, ergibt das sogar Stehhöhe!
> Der einzige Minuspunkt den ich enddeckt habe,es ist zum Bug hin etwas kurz, aber da kann man sicherlich mit etwas LKW Plane oder ähnlichem nachbessern.Weil dort sonst wohl Wasser ins Boot läuft, zumindest wenn es länger regnet.
> Ich habe mir die Preise vom Hersteller angesehen und im Vergleich zum
> ...



Ich habe mir damals als ich das Boot gekauft habe auch überlegt zum Hersteller zu fahren und es da zu Kaufen bin dann aber schell davon abgekommen denn es gab da noch das Problem mit dem Trailer.
Den Trailer auf dem das Boot steht ist auch ein Ungarischer Trailer der ist extra für die Boote gebaut wurden.
Ich hätte natürlich auch ein Trailer von uns nehmen können aber mit extra umbau und da hatte ich keine lust drauf denn das Boot lässt sich sehr gut mit dem Ungarischen Trailer slippen.
Mit der Plane habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht und werde mir noch ein paar Verlängerungen Bauen die dann am Bimini Top dranngesetzt werden #h


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



> Ich hätte natürlich auch ein Trailer von uns nehmen können aber mit  extra umbau und da hatte ich keine lust drauf denn das Boot lässt sich  sehr gut mit dem Ungarischen Trailer slippen.


Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht und wenn man einen Ausbau so wie du macht und dazu noch den AB dran hat, ist es sicher ratsam das gute Stück mit nach Hause zu nehmen!
Dies soll bei uns anders werden,da es höchstens Vorrichtung für Stühle geben wird und das Boot Wasserlieger auf einem großen Baggersee wird und nur im Winter heim geholt wird.
Dennoch wird es unerlässich sein, dass Boot zu versichern,weil fast egal wie man ein Boot gegen Diebstahl sichert, die Möglichkeit das es gestohlen wird ist immer gegeben!
Einen großen Anhänger(der Kumpel ist Steinmetz!) kann ich jederzeit leihen, um z.B. damit nach Ungarn zu fahren, oder das Boot im Frühjahr/Herbst zu transportieren.
Das Zelt wäre mir wichtiger, als so ein perfekter Ausbau wie du ihn gemacht hast.Mein Ausbau wird höchstens eine Ruderbank und Ruderhalterungen sein,denn das Boot muss unbedingt auch zu rudern sein,weil ein AB kommt da nur dran, wenn es in andere Reviere geht.
Aber ich muss mal sehen, was mein Kumpel dazu meint,ansonsten wird
eben auch noch ein Trailer gekauft!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Der Ausbau sieht wirklich professionell aus! Gute Arbeit! Ich habe mal auf der Homepage des Herstellers gestöbert. Die Preise sind wirklich gut. Was mir auffiel: Die Boote sind irre leicht. Kennt man Wandstärken?


----------



## Grazy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



volkerma schrieb:


> Der Ausbau sieht wirklich professionell aus! Gute Arbeit! Ich habe mal auf der Homepage des Herstellers gestöbert. Die Preise sind wirklich gut. Was mir auffiel: Die Boote sind irre leicht. Kennt man Wandstärken?


Danke das dir das Boot gefällt,und mit der Wandstärke ca.3-4 mm.
Da ich alles was ich am Boot gebaut habe Verklebt habe und keinen Ausschnitt gemacht habe kann ich das nur schätzen.


----------



## -Lukas- (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Zwei Fragen hätte ich auch noch:

Wie verhält sich das Boot bei Wellen? Wie sieht die Rumpfform aus?

Kannst du etwas zum Gewicht sagen?


----------



## Grazy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen hätte ich auch noch:
> 
> Wie verhält sich das Boot bei Wellen? Wie sieht die Rumpfform aus?
> 
> Kannst du etwas zum Gewicht sagen?



Also bis jetzt habe ich bei Wellen keine Probleme gehabt,muss aber auch sagen das das Boot etwas Kopflastig ist da ich die Batterien vorn und auch der Anker vorn ist und das sind schon alleine 80 kg.
Das Boot hat ein Gewicht mit allen was dazu gehört ca. 300 kg wenn ich mir noch mal einen Motor dazu kaufen würde müsste er mindestens 30 PS haben da würde auch mehr Gewicht hinten sein und somit nicht mehr Kopflastig.
Die Rumpfform ist ein Katamaran und ich komme mit dem 20 PS Motor alleine schnell ins Gleiten.


----------



## aalex (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Moin. Was hat der ganze Spass jetzt gekostet ca?????


----------



## Grazy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



aalex schrieb:


> Moin. Was hat der ganze Spass jetzt gekostet ca?????



Alles zusammen so wie es da jetzt steht 14000,-


----------



## -Lukas- (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Grazy schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt habe ich bei Wellen keine Probleme gehabt,muss aber auch sagen das das Boot etwas Kopflastig ist da ich die Batterien vorn und auch der Anker vorn ist und das sind schon alleine 80 kg.
> Das Boot hat ein Gewicht mit allen was dazu gehört ca. 300 kg wenn ich mir noch mal einen Motor dazu kaufen würde müsste er mindestens 30 PS haben da würde auch mehr Gewicht hinten sein und somit nicht mehr Kopflastig.
> Die Rumpfform ist ein Katamaran und ich komme mit dem 20 PS Motor alleine schnell ins Gleiten.



Naja aber wenn man von 300 mal Batterien und Motor abzieht ist man bei 170 kg, für ein 4,60 m im Prinzip nicht viel!
Wie breit ist es?
Warst du auch schon mit mehr Leuten unterwegs?


----------



## Grazy (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn man von 300 mal Batterien und Motor abzieht ist man bei 170 kg, für ein 4,60 m im Prinzip nicht viel!
> Wie breit ist es?
> Warst du auch schon mit mehr Leuten unterwegs?


Die Breite ist 1,70m,und bis jetzt nur zu zweit unterwegs gewesen zum Angeln.
Da haben aber 4 Personen ausreichend platz zum Angeln.


----------



## -Lukas- (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Habe im Prinzip den gleichen Motor, nur als 15 PSer und möchte mit einem Boot ähnlicher Größe fahren, daher die Fragen.

Meinst du dein Boot gleitet auch noch mit den 4 Leuten Besatzung?


Da auch Teppich in mein Boot soll: Welchen hast du verwendet und hast du ihn verklebt (womit) ?


----------



## Grazy (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Habe im Prinzip den gleichen Motor, nur als 15 PSer und möchte mit einem Boot ähnlicher Größe fahren, daher die Fragen.
> 
> Meinst du dein Boot gleitet auch noch mit den 4 Leuten Besatzung?
> 
> ...


Also das Boot mit 4 Mann Besatzung kommt mit der Motorisierung nicht mehr ins gleiten da müssen mindestens 10-20 PS mehr dran sein.
Am letzten Wochenende war ich zu zweit unterwegs und bei dem ganzen Gerödel was man alles so braucht bin ich nur noch 28 kmh schnell gewesen ging noch so aber ich habe ja das Boot voll Ausgebaut und es kommt immer darauf an was man alles verbaut.
Ich denke das du mit 15 PS und zu zweit ins gleiten kommst musst aber auf vieles verzichten mitzunehmen z.B. große Batterien,Ankerwinde,E-Motor u.s.w..
Mein Bootsteppich habe ich verklebt und wo du das alles kaufen kannst schicke ich dir eine P.N.


----------



## fishing4ever2 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

hallo heiko & spezi´s,
interessiere mich für diese art von booten. wollte dieses auch noch modifizieren. mich hätten die umbaufotos interessiert. leider find ich keine. viell kannst du diese nochmal hochladen oder mir per mail schicken. wollte diese boot mit emotor betreiben. wie ist die Spurtreue oder grundsätzlich die fahreigenschaften? Tiefgang wenn das boot im Wasser ist? kann man auch Stühle einbauen oder muss der Boden dazu verstärkt werden? viele fragen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. viele grüsse Tassilo


----------



## Seele (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ganz kurz: 
Spurtreue: 1+
Fahreigenschaften: mit 55lbs E-Motor ausreichend. 
ist halt ein grosse Flachboot, da ist nicht viel mit Rennen fahren, aber geht zum schleppen einwandfrei. Ensprechende Batterien vorrausgesetzt. 
Stühle würde ich Karpfenstühle rein stellen- --> sehr flexibel und extrem bequem. 
Da noch nen Auto Pilot dazu und das schleppen ist perfekt


----------



## Enzpirat (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo K Maxxi Fahrer,

das Boot sieht sehr interessant aus, habe es auch schon in orginal bei M u. R in Karlsruhe gesehen. Allerdings wäre das nächst größere (5,45m) meine Wahl. Was mich interessieren würde- die Bordwandhöhe ist ja sehr klein gehalten (ca. 40-43cm Innen, ca. 54cm Aussen) gibts da keine Probleme mit wassereintritt bei Seegang und Wellenschlag? Da ich auch ab u.zu auf dem Rhein fahre bin ich sehr skeptisch ? Aber ich denke die K-Maxxi Fahrer unter Euch können mir diese Frage sicher beantworten.

Die Bilder von Heikos Ausbau würden mich auch interessieren !

Viele Grüße u. Petri Heil

Rainer


----------



## Grazy (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Bilder sind wieder auf der ersten Seite sichtbar und ein Video gibt es auch.
Sollten wieder dumme Kommentare per PN eingehen werde ich die Bilder wieder Löschen und mich von dem Bord fernhalten beziehungsweise abmelden.
Ich beantworte gerne Fragen zum Boot . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Qot_entAA


----------



## Enzpirat (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Heiko,

besten Dank für das Wiedereinstellen der super Bilder #6.

Was hälst Du von der geringen Bordwandhöhe des Bootes, gibts da kein Wassereintritt bei Wellenschlag |kopfkrat ?

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Grazy (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Enzpirat schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> besten Dank für das Wiedereinstellen der super Bilder #6.
> 
> ...



Also ich fahre fast nur auf Binnengewässer und habe da keine Probleme bis jetzt gehabt.
Wo willst du denn das Boot benutzen?


----------



## thomsen3 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

ich frage mal so, da ich keine ahnung habe,,,,hat das boot durch die entwurfskategorie C auch automatisch eine CE abnahme?
oder ist das hinfällig, da die boote ja in europa gebaut werden,,,???
mag für einige ne blöde frage sein, aber ich weis es selber nicht...




also,davon mal ausgegangen, dass ich es selber holen würde..


----------



## chrix (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi,

hab ne Frage zu dem Bimini Top.
Würde das gerne auf meine Anka verbauen,allerdings ist die ja nur 1,40m Breit. ISt das Zelt etwas variabel was die Breite angeht, da ne mindestbreite 1,70m angegeben ist?

Und kann mans auf dem Boot zusammenklappen, oder muss ich es jedes mal neu aufbauen. Frage deshalb weil ich das Boot slippen muss und nicht im Wasser liegen lassen kann.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Grazy (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



thomsen3 schrieb:


> ich frage mal so, da ich keine ahnung habe,,,,hat das boot durch die entwurfskategorie C auch automatisch eine CE abnahme?
> oder ist das hinfällig, da die boote ja in europa gebaut werden,,,???
> mag für einige ne blöde frage sein, aber ich weis es selber nicht...
> 
> ...



Also die Kategorie C ist für Küstennahe Gewässer so kann man damit auch auf der Ostsee fahren.
Die CE Abnahme ist ein Dokument fürs Boot und somit eine Zulassung fürs Boot die sehr wichtig ist,um ein Boot heutzutage zulassen zu können .(CE=Konformitätserklärung)
Kann man bei google in der suche eingeben und es kommen sehr schöne Antworten drauf.


----------



## Grazy (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



chrix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ne Frage zu dem Bimini Top.
> Würde das gerne auf meine Anka verbauen,allerdings ist die ja nur 1,40m Breit. ISt das Zelt etwas variabel was die Breite angeht, da ne mindestbreite 1,70m angegeben ist?
> ...


Das Bimini Top ist für 1,40m nicht geeignet es sei denn mann baut es mit sehr viel Aufwand um.
Hier der Link dazu,da steht drin wie breit das Boot sein darf 
http://www.hps-boats.de/de/Biminitops/Schlauchbootzelt
Ich baue das Zelt mit wenig Handgriffen aufs Boot wenn es gebraucht wird und kann es während der Autofahrt im Zusammengeklappten zustand auf dem Boot transportieren,geht sehr gut und habe keine Schwierigkeiten beim Transport gehabt.


----------



## chrix (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Dank Dir für die Antwort.
Schade, aber große Umbauarbeiten wollt ich vermeiden.

Gruß


----------



## thymallusAUT (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Heiko,

 genialer Umbau den du da gemacht hast - gratuliere! Sieht alles sehr durchdacht aus. Ich habe ein Marcraft Pike Master und bin seit längerer Zeit am überlegen wie ich ein Bootszelt darauf bauen kann und das zu halbwegs annehmbaren Kosten, da ich es im Jahr nur ein paar Mal verwenden werde. Hier kannst du das Boot sehen http://www.predatorhunters.at/die-b...ter-440-boot-in-der-predator-hunters-edition/ . Das Schlauchbootzelt sieht ja echt gut aus. Bei deinem Link zum Verkäufer steht, dass das Zelt für Boote von 1,7 - 2 m breite einsetzbar ist. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Gebe ich die Breite bei der Bestellung an oder ist das Zelt so variabel? Ich würde das Zelt gerne vom Bug (beginnend gleich hinter dem Anker) weg aufbauen, so dass ich im Heck noch Platz für die Ruten habe. Der Bug ist ja bei meinem Boot wesentlich schmaler, glaubst du dass man das Zelt entsprechend anpassen kann? Mit den Alustangen sollte das Zelt sehr stabil sein und auch einen Sturm überstehen. Letzte Frage wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen den zwei Alustangen die am Boot (ich nehme an mit einer eigenen Halterung) befestigt werden? Eventuell könntest du mir noch ein paar Detailfotos von dem Zelt schicken? Danke für deine Bemühungen im Voraus. 
 lg, Günther


----------



## Grazy (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



thymallusAUT schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> genialer Umbau den du da gemacht hast - gratuliere! Sieht alles sehr durchdacht aus. Ich habe ein Marcraft Pike Master und bin seit längerer Zeit am überlegen wie ich ein Bootszelt darauf bauen kann und das zu halbwegs annehmbaren Kosten, da ich es im Jahr nur ein paar Mal verwenden werde. Hier kannst du das Boot sehen http://www.predatorhunters.at/die-b...ter-440-boot-in-der-predator-hunters-edition/ . Das Schlauchbootzelt sieht ja echt gut aus. Bei deinem Link zum Verkäufer steht, dass das Zelt für Boote von 1,7 - 2 m breite einsetzbar ist. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Gebe ich die Breite bei der Bestellung an oder ist das Zelt so variabel? Ich würde das Zelt gerne vom Bug (beginnend gleich hinter dem Anker) weg aufbauen, so dass ich im Heck noch Platz für die Ruten habe. Der Bug ist ja bei meinem Boot wesentlich schmaler, glaubst du dass man das Zelt entsprechend anpassen kann? Mit den Alustangen sollte das Zelt sehr stabil sein und auch einen Sturm überstehen. Letzte Frage wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen den zwei Alustangen die am Boot (ich nehme an mit einer eigenen Halterung) befestigt werden? Eventuell könntest du mir noch ein paar Detailfotos von dem Zelt schicken? Danke für deine Bemühungen im Voraus.
> lg, Günther



Hallo Günther,
danke das dir das Boot so gefällt.Das Zelt ist eigentlich auf ein Bimini Top aufgebaut,und die Seitenwände  werden einfach nur abgerollt so das da ein Zelt daraus entsteht.Die Halterungen sind beim Zelt mit dabei gewesen und der Abstand von 1,70m-2m ist variabel in dem man das zusammen drücken kann was bei mir auch auf 1,70m zusammengedrückt wird.
Bilder dazu kann ich dir schicken ist kein Problem.
Da das Zelt ziemlich groß ist wird es bestimmt ein Problem es vorn am Bug aufzubauen da es ziemlich breit ist und ehr für eine Heckmontage  ausgelegt ist.


----------



## thymallusAUT (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Heiko,

 vielen Dank für die Bilder das hilft schon sehr weiter! Hab da auch schon eine Idee für mich, dass ich vorne den Teil anpassen kann.
 lg, Günther


----------



## TILLI (24. März 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi
Hast du an dem Trailer Rollen montiert oder nur diese langauflagen ?

Gruß Tilli


----------



## Grazy (24. März 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



TILLI schrieb:


> Hi
> Hast du an dem Trailer Rollen montiert oder nur diese langauflagen ?
> 
> Gruß Tilli



Ich habe keine Rollen nur die Auflagen und sind bis jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## tlang78 (25. März 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo, tolles Boot! Was hast du nur für das Boot bezahlt? Hast du es über einen deutschen Händler bezogen oder direkt in Ungarn gekauft?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Grazy (25. März 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



tlang78 schrieb:


> Hallo, tolles Boot! Was hast du nur für das Boot bezahlt? Hast du es über einen deutschen Händler bezogen oder direkt in Ungarn gekauft?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Danke,
das Boot habe ich genau da gekauft.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ungarisches-...41219851206?pt=Motorboote&hash=item20e15bebc6
und habe auch das bezahlt.


----------



## Chris1711 (28. März 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo,

kann vielleicht jemand den Link zu dem Händler aus Coburg reinstellen danke.


----------



## tlang78 (28. März 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

@Chris1711: Steht im Post darüber. Ebay-Shop oder auf Facebook

https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Carp-Catfishboats/347171755308429

Da findest du auch eine Preisliste.
https://de-de.facebook.com/photo.ph...0213133.105003.347171755308429&type=1&theater

Preislich gesehen ist der deutsche Händler für mich persönlich uninteressant.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (29. März 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo!

Geile Schale für ein Wallerboot!

Gruß Walleyehunter


----------



## hesel82 (3. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hey Leute,

 hätte da mal ne Frage zu den K Max Booten. Habe diese Boote mal bei Google gesucht weil ich mich selber für diesen Typ interessiere. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das es die Boote unter zwei verschiedenen Internetseiten gibt. Einmal www.hiroshajo.hu  und einmal www.riku.sk . Welches ist denn nun die richtige? 
 Preislich auch sehr Interessant, überall gibt es Unterschiede, Ungarn, Slowakei und Deutschland. 
 Vielleicht kann mich mal jemand aufklären?!

 Gruß hesel


----------



## Grazy (3. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



hesel82 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hätte da mal ne Frage zu den K Max Booten. Habe diese Boote mal bei Google gesucht weil ich mich selber für diesen Typ interessiere. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das es die Boote unter zwei verschiedenen Internetseiten gibt. Einmal www.hiroshajo.hu  und einmal www.riku.sk . Welches ist denn nun die richtige?
> Preislich auch sehr Interessant, überall gibt es Unterschiede, Ungarn, Slowakei und Deutschland.
> ...



Also ich habe das Boot in Deutschland gekauft über ebay bei dem Händler in Coburg,und man kann das Boot auch in Ungarn kaufen die andere URL kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## hesel82 (3. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi,

also ich finde das schon etwas schräg.  Ich interessiere mich allerdings für das K1 Fisherman bzw. KMax. Hatte gestern bei dem Laden in der Slowakei angefragt, das Boot kostet dort 1299,- und bei dem Laden in Coburg 1700,-!!! Und so ist es mit dem Trailer auch...... Habe jetzt noch nicht angefragt was der Versand kostet. Das werde ich morgen erfragen. Trotzdem ist Preisspanne ein wenig komisch. 

Gruß hesel


----------



## Grazy (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



hesel82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich finde das schon etwas schräg.  Ich interessiere mich allerdings für das K1 Fisherman bzw. KMax. Hatte gestern bei dem Laden in der Slowakei angefragt, das Boot kostet dort 1299,- und bei dem Laden in Coburg 1700,-!!! Und so ist es mit dem Trailer auch...... Habe jetzt noch nicht angefragt was der Versand kostet. Das werde ich morgen erfragen. Trotzdem ist Preisspanne ein wenig komisch.
> 
> Gruß hesel


Ja sicher ist das Boot im Ausland billiger und du kannst da immer Geld Sparen,aber was ist wenn du mal einen Garantiefall hast dann musst du das Boot eventuell zurück schicken und das kannst nicht einfach in ein Paket packen und zurücksenden.
Du musst dir auch im klaren sein wenn du Verarbeitungsmängel hast das du da einen großen Aufwand hast und das Boot per Spedition zurück senden musst ob sich das dann lohn?
In Deutschland ist immer alles teurer egal was ich mir kaufe,ich werde es im Ausland immer billiger.
Du musst dich mal mit dem kauf eines PKWs beschäftigen was da für Preisspannen drauf liegen im Ausland und warum ist das so ?


----------



## hesel82 (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Heiko,

 das ist alles vollkommen richtig was du sagst. Ich kaufe auch lieber Artikel aus Deutschland. Wenn es da zu Problemen kommt, können diese meistens mit einfachen mitteln aus der Welt geschafft werden. Im Ausland sieht das immer ganz anders aus. Und wie schon gesagt, ich weiß noch nicht was der Versand aus dem Ausland kostet. Das sind ja schon ein paar Kilometer. Vielleicht relativiert sich der Preis ja. 
 Das es in Deutschland teurer ist, das ist mir schon bewusst. Allerdings, das zum Teil die Hälfte, oder mehr als die Hälfte vom Neupreis aufgeschlagen wird, das verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz. Zu mal wir hier nicht von Neupreisbeträgen im hohen fünfstelligen Bereich sprechen, wo man wieder beim Auto ist. Und die Autogeschichte kenne ich, die habe ich vor zwei Jahren auch durchgemacht und ich habe sehr viele in meinem Bekannten- und Familienkreis die in der Automobilbranche beruflich unterwegs sind. 
 In einem anderen Thread hatte ich schon einmal nach einem Gfk-Boot gefragt. Nach langem suchen, auch im Holländischen Bereich da ich an der Grenze wohne, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen ein neues Boot zu kaufen welches meinen Wünschen entspricht. Dieses passt eigentlich so wie ich es möchte und wenn es das wird, werde ich es auch in Deutschland kaufen um den Ärger bei Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
 Allerdings Interessieren mich die Preise trotzdem und wie diese zustande kommen. Hatte nur gedacht, das schon jemand weiteres hier Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.

 Gruss hesel


----------



## Seele (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Der Preis ist absolut gerechtfertigt, auch wenn der Herr etwas zerstreut ist  Es passt auf jeden Fall alle bei ihm.  
Was absolut nicht gerechtfertigt ist, ist der Preis des Trailers. Da gibts aber ne Alternative in der Nähe was man verbinden kann. Das Juba Anhängerzentrum. Dort lässt ihr euch beraten (super super Service) und kriegt für einen sehr anständigen Preis einen maßgeschneiderten Trailer. 
Herr Newig heißt er glaube ich weiß auch bescheid, denn ich habe mit ihm den Trailer "entwickelt". Nach langem Hick Hack hatten wir endlich die Maße und er passt fast genau, lediglich in der Breite kann man sich 200mm sparen, was euch beim Fahren zu Gute kommt. Nein ich verdiene daran nichts, ihr dürft lediglich meine Maße meines Trailers benutzen 
Mit dem Trailer ist das Boot in 5min ohne KRaftanstrengung drin und draußen. 
Er wollte den Trailer damals ins Programm aufnehmen, da bereits mehrere gefragt hatten, weiß aber nicht ob er das wirklich gemacht hat, sonst eben nach der Sonderanfertigung fragen. 
Alko Winde, LED Seitenmarkierung, wasserdichte Radlager, schnell entfernbare Lichtleiste, einstellbare Schienen, massive Bauweise. 
Ein Import aus dem Ausland rentiert sich nicht wirklich, da man auch Sprit, Zoll, Zeit und sonstige Sachen einkalkulieren sollte. 
Eine weiterempflung ist das Boot auf jeden Fall. Gerade für Wallerangler ein Traum von der Preis-Leistung. Aber auch zum vertikalen find ich es extrem angenehm wenn nichts wackelt und ich meinen Stuhl rein stellen kann.


----------



## hesel82 (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Apropos Trailer, kann man diese Boote nicht auf einen normalen Trailer transportieren? Und wenn man bei dem Laden in Coburg so einen Trailer mitbestellt, hat der eine Winde? 
 Wenn es das Boot werden sollte, wollte ich es mir liefern lassen da mir die Zeit fehlt um mal eben knapp 600Kilometer (eine Strecke) von uns dort hin zu fahren.

 Gruss hesel


----------



## Seele (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Normaler Trailer wirst du nicht glücklich beim slippen und hält auch nicht ordentlich. 
Winde hat er soweit ich mich erinnern kann schon. Aber halt was für eine


----------



## Grazy (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Der Trailer hat eine Knott Winde mit Windenstand und es ist ein Gurtband auf der Winde.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Da gibts doch für den Taler nichts zu meckern?


----------



## Grazy (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da gibts doch für den Taler nichts zu meckern?



Ja denke ich auch und ich bin mit dem Trailer sehr zufrieden und würde ihn für das Boot auch wieder Kaufen.


----------



## TILLI (4. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

HI,

 finde den Windenstad auch besser weil der Bug
 richtig gut gehalten wird. So werde ich meinen auch noch umbauen Suche noch ein Detailfoto.


----------



## tlang78 (8. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Die Winkel für die Befestigung der Siebdruckplatten hast du geklebt? Kannst du mir ein Bild (Nahaufnahme) machen und sagen welche Art Klebstoff du verwendet hast?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Grazy (8. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



tlang78 schrieb:


> Die Winkel für die Befestigung der Siebdruckplatten hast du geklebt? Kannst du mir ein Bild (Nahaufnahme) machen und sagen welche Art Klebstoff du verwendet hast?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,
die Winkel habe ich mit kleinen Schrauben fixiert und mit Adheseal Kleber von der Firma Innotec verklebt.




Das Bild zeigt die Winkel die ich erst mal fixiert habe und dann alles noch mal ab und Kleber drunter.


----------



## tlang78 (10. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

So so du hast also Löcher ins boot gebohrt. Ich hatte gehofft dass sich das vermeiden lässt. Hast du deinen Rumpf ausschäumen lassen?


----------



## Grazy (10. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



tlang78 schrieb:


> So so du hast also Löcher ins boot gebohrt. Ich hatte gehofft dass sich das vermeiden lässt. Hast du deinen Rumpf ausschäumen lassen?



Das waren aber auch die einzigsten Löcher die ich  ins Boot gebohrt habe und die wurden dann ja auch versiegelt.
Den Rumpf habe ich nicht ausschäumen lassen,weil ich so eine hohe Stabilität bei uns auf den Binnengewässer nicht brauche.


----------



## tlang78 (11. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ich habe mein Boot bestellt und kann es ab 09.06. abholen.
Dann geht auch bei mir der Ausbau los. Bzw. die Planung dafür. Ich werde da sicher noch die eine oder andere Frage haben.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die erste Tour!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## tomsen83 (11. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo an alle K-Maxxi Besitzer!

ich glaube ich war damals der erste in Deutschland, der sich das 460er auf eBay ersteigert hatte. Der Herr aus Coburg war über den Preis nicht sehr glücklich 

Ich bin jetzt mit dem Boot seit drei Jahren auf der Havel unterwegs und bin immer wieder begeistert. Habe ebenfalls einen Innenausbau vorgenommen, der sich jedoch auf Castingdeck, Stühle, Boden und Klappen beschränkt. Für mich völlig ausreichend. Die Höhe der Bordwand könnte jedoch gefühlt durchaus ein paar Zentimeter mehr sein.

Super überrascht war ich, als ich damals mit meinem ollen Yamaha 5BS alleine gps-gemessene 18km/h erreichte!!! Zu zweit waren es dann nur noch 11...

Morgen gehts zurück ins Wasser und dann folgt ein erster Angriff:vik:


----------



## tlang78 (11. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Servus tomsen,

dann stell mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Aufbau ein!  :m

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## TILLI (11. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi Tomsen ,
 ja Bilder wären super da ich gerade auch in der Planung bin habe meins gebraucht gekauft und im Moment habe ich es erst wieder zurück gebaut und will es nun neu aufbauen. Will aber alles gut überlegt und geplant sein.

 Gruß Tilli


----------



## Grazy (11. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Mich würde auch mal Interessieren wie andere ihre K-Maxxi ausbauen und hätte gerne mal Bilder davon gesehen.
Vielleicht packt der ein oder andere hier mal paar Bilder dazu.#6


----------



## tomsen83 (11. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ich mach morgen mal. Kommt aber bei weitem nicht an deine Qualität ran...


----------



## Bobster (11. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Sehr informativer Tröt, vielen Dank das Ihr die Infos mit uns teilt.


----------



## TILLI (11. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo 
 ich nochmal habt ihr an euren Booten so was wie einen Kielschutz montiert ? 

 Guß Tilli


----------



## Grazy (12. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



TILLI schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich nochmal habt ihr an euren Booten so was wie einen Kielschutz montiert ?
> 
> Guß Tilli


An sowas habe ich auch schon gedacht aber bis jetzt habe ich  noch nichts gefunden was ich da drauf kleben kann,wenn da noch einer eine Idee hat wäre sehr cool das hier zu zeigen wie man das lösen kann. 
Habe mal an einem anderen Boot einen Keel Guard verarbeitet was sehr kostenintensiev ist und eine scheiß Arbeit war.
Was mir noch dazu eingefallen ist wenn das alles sehr zerkratzt ist werde ich das Boot am Kiel  mit Aramidgewebe bekleben,oder es hat noch jemand eine andere Lösung.#6


----------



## TILLI (12. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo 
 ich dachte an diesen Keel eazy kann man bei Sport Schröder bestellen 9 Euro der Meter. Ich denke wenn man davon 2 nebeneinander pro Kiel in 1 Meter Länge klebt müsste das doch reichen. Nur hält das beim Trailern wenn  man das Boot auf den Auflagen ins Wasser schiebt.


 Habe Heute noch etwas am Boot geplant und werde nun die Batterien im Heck verstauen eine 150ah für den Bugmotor und noch eine 55 ah fürs Echolot und als Reserve für den Motor . Ich habe ja keinen Außenborder dran ich denke das das mit der Gewichtsverteilung so schon Klar geht. Kabel werden dann wohl 16mm2 sein.

 Gruß Tilli


----------



## tlang78 (14. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Welchen Emotor habt ihr bei eurem K-Maxxi im Einsatz? Will mir einen Bugmotor (Terrova 55) anschaffen aber das wird erste nächstes Jahr was wenn die Kasse wieder stimmt 

Vorab will ich mit einem Heckmotor anfangen. C2 oder Taxxis... Wieviel lbs braucht man wirklich bei dem Kahn?

Grüße
Thomas

PS: Wo bleiben die Bilder ;P


----------



## Seele (14. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hab nen Traxxis mit 55lbs drauf. Der Rhino musste weichen, Minn Kota bleibt halt einfach Minn Kota. Aber mit dem Rhino ist es genauso gut gelaufen, halt etwas lauter. Rennen gewinnt man halt keine, aber man muss einfach wissen was man mit dem Teil machen will. Im kleineren See rein zum schleppen reicht ein 30er theoretisch auch, macht aber weniger Spaß  
Müsste den mal hin schnallen und vergleichen, hab ja jetzt nen Endura 30, Traxxis 55 und den Rhino daheim, warum man 3 Motoren braucht hab ich aber auch noch nicht verstehen können


----------



## Grazy (14. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Als Bugmotor habe ich mir den Terrova 55/US2/i-Pilot gegönnt bin mit dem Motor sehr zufrieden,da der Motor auch noch einen Ecolotgeber verbaut hat habe ich keine Störung auf meinem Echolot.
http://www.mybait.de/Minn-Kota/Terrova/Minn-Kota-Terrova-55-US2-i-Pilot--1284.html
Als Heckmotor verwende ich einen Traxxis 45 der völlig ausreichend ist.
http://www.mybait.de/Minn-Kota/Traxxis/Minn-Kota-Traxxis-45--958.html
Der Traxxis hat den vorteil das man die Pinne hoch und runter verstellen kann,das macht sich sehr gut wenn man sein Boot mal im stehen bewegen will.


----------



## TILLI (14. April 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi
 hatte bei meiner Testfahrt einem Minn Kota Maxxum 55lbs dran und das ging recht gut und es dürfte auch nicht weniger Leistung haben finde ich.
 Gruß Tilli


----------



## tlang78 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

So, ab nächste Woche habe ich auch mein K-Maxxi. Wollte hier mal fragen ob jemand wieder an seinem etwas gebastelt hat.

Immer her mit den Infos 

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Grazy (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



tlang78 schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal fragen ob jemand wieder an seinem etwas gebastelt hat.
> 
> Immer her mit den Infos
> 
> ...


Ich habe es endlich mal geschafft mir eine Plane anfertigen zu lassen.Die Plane hält sehr gut auf der Autobahn und hab wenn es Regnet kein Straßendreck mehr im Boot.


----------



## TILLI (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Umbau.

Gruß Tilli


----------



## TILLI (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

HI
Und noch eins....


----------



## huawei71 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Von wo hast du den Rumpf her, kann man das Bestellen und die liefern das?
Irgendwann muss auch so ein Boot her YAY YAY YAY#h[/QUOTE]


Gibst bei Coburg...gib mal im Eba.. Ungarischer Katamaran ein


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ich bin auch gerade am Überlegen mir ein K-Maxxi zuzulegen. Bei uns darf allerdings nur gerudert werden. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung wie das Boot zu rudern ist oder fahrt ihr alle mit Motor?

Greets
Sebastian


----------



## Grazy (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade am Überlegen mir ein K-Maxxi zuzulegen. Bei uns darf allerdings nur gerudert werden. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung wie das Boot zu rudern ist oder fahrt ihr alle mit Motor?
> Greets
> Sebastian


Also ich denke schon das es zu rudern ist,aber es gibt ja auch noch die kleine Version die man mit Sicherheit gut rudern kann die heißt K1 Fishermann  die ist 3,63m lang und 1,53m breit wiegt 90kg.


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ja ich weiss, das wird mir aber glaub fast zu klein wenn ich mal mit 2 kumpel zusammen aufs boot will... Muss glaub mal nach coburg fahren und mir die boote live anschauen...


----------



## Goldrush (22. August 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo zusammen, 

auf der Suche nach einem Boot sowie einem Trailer bin ich auf den Beitrag hier gestoßen. 
Ich bin bereits vorher durch Rechergen im Netz auf das K-Maxxi gestoßen, da ich viel nach Katamaran Formen geschaut hatte.

Eigentlich hatte ich vor ein gebrauchtes Boot zu kaufen und dies nun über den Winter bzw. bis in Frühjahr 2015 nach meinen wünschen auf zu bauen. 
Leider habe ich bis dato noch kein gebrauchtes K-Maxxi gefunden. 

Was mich bei der Bauform so fasziniert das man jede Menge Platz hat. Tendiere aktuell zu der Bauform mit 4,95 Meter Länge und 1,70 Meter Breite.
Bin leider noch völlig unerfahren was das Thema Boot usw. angeht. Gibt’s diese Boote denn auch gebraucht irgendwo, mal Interesse halber gefragt. ;+


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. August 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hab auch schon nach gebrauchten geschaut und kein einziges gefunden!

Ich denke, dass die in Deutschland noch zu wenig bekannt bzw. verbreitet sind. In Ungarn kriegst du bestimmt welche gebraucht, dort werden die schon eine ganze Weile hergestellt.


----------



## Goldrush (22. August 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Coburg ist für mich nicht einmal all zu weit weg, nur muss ich schon ehrlich sagen, dass ich nun nicht auf anhieb 2500 Euro für den Rohzustand ausgeben wollte. Desweiteren würde ich nun einen günstigen Trailer bekommen, nur vermutlich wird der nicht 1:1 passen. Somit die Frage natürlich, ob nicht Liefern lassen wenn dann?? 

Ist alles gar nicht so einfach  

Wurde ja hier bereits auch schon geschrieben, dass die Boote in Ungarn ja im Schnitt ca. 1000 Euro kosten. Wäre Interesannt was hier eine Lieferung kosten würde. Bezüglich Garantie usw, müssten diese ja doch genause gelten und doch auch über einen Vertriebspartner in DE dann Gewährleistungen greifen oder nicht? 

So gesehen fährt man ja auch für 1500 Euro die man sich sparen könnte auch mal nen Tag in der Gegen rum ^^


----------



## Robsyz (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi, 

ich wollte mal fragen, wie denn deiner Meinung nach die Kurvenlage beim KMaxxi ist?! Ich komme selber aus Ungarn und habe in Ungarn ein Angel-Ferienhaus an der Donau. Dort gibts Einige, die behaupten, die Kurvenlage soll schlecht sein. Genau so wie die Omegaplast Dreikieler...

Mein Nachbar dort ist selber Bootbauer und kennt diese Katamare sehr gut. Er baut selber eins, das das ca. 5m lang ist. Und beschwert sich auch über dessen Kurvenlage.

Seine Hauptboote sind komplett flache 6,20m lange Boote, die spitz zu laufen. Diese fahren sich sehr gut, gleiten mega schnell, haben aber da sie flach sind auch nicht so die tolle Kurvenlage und springen bei Wellen.... am Besten sitzt eine Dame auf er Spitze |supergri 


Gruss Robert

Ach ja...hast es echt richtig schön umgebaut!!! TOP Das schönste MAxxi, was ich gesehen habe! 

Ist der Teppich Pflegeleicht?!


----------



## Grazy (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Robsyz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, wie denn deiner Meinung nach die Kurvenlage beim KMaxxi ist?! Ich komme selber aus Ungarn und habe in Ungarn ein Angel-Ferienhaus an der Donau. Dort gibts Einige, die behaupten, die Kurvenlage soll schlecht sein. Genau so wie die Omegaplast Dreikieler...
> 
> ...



Also ich kann nur sagen das ich mit dem Boot sehr zufrieden bin,nun muss man sich entscheiden was man haben will,einen V-Kieler der gut im Wasser durch die Kurve kommt und bei Wellengang nicht hart aufschlägt oder ein Angelboot was breiter ist und man kann zu zweit gut auf dem Boot aneinander vorbeilaufen ohne das das Boot anfängt zu schaukeln.
Da ich auch auf dem Boot über Nacht bleibe ist die Breite sehr gut vom Boot besser geht nicht.
Ich nutze das Boot nur zum Angeln und nicht am Wochenende mich mit anderen Booten zu messen wie gut und schnell ich bin,ich habe mir das Boot für meine Ansprüche so aufgebaut und würde es mir immer wieder Kaufen.
Ich denke mir die ein Problem mit Kurven fahren haben,haben einen zu schwachen Motor für das Boot gewählt anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären,denn ich bin mit meinem 20PS Motor gut unterwegs und komme auch gut durch die Kurven für mich ausreichend.
Zum Teppich,der ist sehr Pflegeleicht und auch sehr angenehm im Sommer,und im Herbst-Winter mache ich mir eine Gummimatte zum Schutz das er nicht so einsaut drüber und das ist schell sauber gemacht.


----------



## Robsyz (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi, 

Ja klar. hast du auch echt perfekt gemeistert...

Ist es eigentlich nicht Kopflastig, wenn du auf den hohen Stühlen bist?

Ich habe mich mit einigen Besitzern geredet, die erzählten, dass der Abstand der zwei Kiele zu nah sei und darum das Katamaran-system nicht perfekt funktioniere...und die Auflageflächen auch zu schmal wären. Dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen..ich stand noch nie in einem. 

Naja, ich wollt nur mal deine Meinung dazu hören....

Freut mich, dass du glücklich damit bist!

Gruss Robert!!


----------



## Grazy (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Robsyz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ja klar. hast du auch echt perfekt gemeistert...
> 
> ...



Kopflastig? warum es kommt immer darauf an wie man sein Boot Ausbaut und die Gewichtsverteilung richtig gestaltet.
Aber am besten du schaust dir so ein Boot mal genauer an und machst wenn es möglich ist eine Probefahrt dann kannst du mehr über das Boot erfahren als von anderen zu hören.
Das Perfekte Boot wird es wohl nie geben mann muss schon hier und da auf dinge verzichten denn der Preis spielt ja auch noch ne rolle.
Boote die alles haben was man sich so wünscht die kosten auch dem entsprechend was bei dem Katamaran noch in grenzen bleibt.


----------



## Robsyz (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Joa mal schauen, freue mich auf jeden Fall für einen Erfahrungsbericht, der nicht aus Ungarn stammt....


Dann ich wünsch noch viel Erfolg damit!!

Servus


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Falls du noch einen 2ten erfahrungsbericht brauchst:

Ich hatte das HY 5.0 schon fast gekauft, ist fast baugleich, nur mit ein bisschen Innenausbau und 5 Meter lang. Wir sind es eine Stunde probegefahren auf dem Rhein und in einem Hafen. Wahnsinn!

Das Boot liegt auf dem Wasser wie ein Brett! Wir sind es auch mit einem Honda 20 PS 4Stroke gefahren, top! Knapp 40 kmh mit 3 Personen. 
Kurven auch kein Thema! 

Im Hafen lag das Boot da wie gestgeschraubt, du konntest drauf rumlaufen wie du wolltest, selbst wenn du direkt am Rand stehst kippt das Boot nur minimal. 

Am Ende wurds doch nicht verkauft und im Endeffekt isses auch besser so, auf dem Rhein wär mir das Boot dann doch zu flach gewesen.

Wenn ich auf einem See oder nicht stark strömenden/befahrenen Fluss angeln würde, ich würd mir das Boot sofort kaufen!!!

Am Edersee bin ich das XXL in 5,70 gefahren, wahnsinnig rießig! Aber nur mit E-Motor, also nicht ganz vergleichbar...


----------



## Grazy (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

So nach fast 5 Jahren habe ich mich entschlossen den Bootsteppich teilweise zu entfernen.
Der Grund dafür war eigentlich die Trocknung und das ausspülen vom Boot wenn es mal so richtig verdreckt war.
Da der Boden Ewigkeiten gebraucht hat zu trocknen habe ich mich an die Arbeit gemacht den Teppich zu entfernen.
Als erstes musste der Teppich raus und da hatte ich die größte Arbeit damit denn hier habe ich Waschverdünnung im Einsatz gehabt um den alten Jowat Kleber zu lösen.
Nach 5 Stunden Arbeit habe ich es dann geschafft den Teppich und den Kleber zu entfernen und das ging nur unter Atemschutz und Lösemittel beständige Handschuhe.
Dann kam der der bessere teil der Arbeit Vinyl zuschneiden und verkleben.
Das ist das Ergebnis und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## magut (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

das hast wieder so richtig geil gemacht!! das Boot ist wirklich ein "Juwel"
Gatulation dazu!
LG
Mario


----------



## Grazy (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



magut schrieb:


> das hast wieder so richtig geil gemacht!! das Boot ist wirklich ein "Juwel"
> Gatulation dazu!
> LG
> Mario



Danke Mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Sieht mega aus, Top Heiko! #6

Bin auch schon am überlegen beim nächsten Umbau den Boden damit auszulegen statt dem Teppich...


----------



## Grazy (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Sieht mega aus, Top Heiko! #6
> 
> Bin auch schon am überlegen beim nächsten Umbau den Boden damit auszulegen statt dem Teppich...



Danke Stoney,ich habe lange überlegt ob ich das mache weil ich wüsste was da für Arbeit auf mich zu kommt aber es ist ja nun geschafft und ich bin froh das ich den Boden jetzt mit Wasser ausspülen kann.


----------



## Grazy (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Habe wieder am Boot etwas neues was ich schon immer haben wollte und zwar einen Haswing Cayman ohne Gps.
Der Motor ist in Deutschland so nicht erhältlich gibt es aber so in Polen aber die verkaufen den nicht nach Deutschland,also blieb mir nichts anderes übrig den Motor so umzubauen wie er jetzt ist.
Warum habe ich das so gemacht? Ganz einfach weil ich Nachts auf meinem Boot lieber vorn sitze und ich beim fahren besseren Überblick mit der Taschenlampe nach vorn habe und als zweites habe ich vorn mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.
Hier die Bilder vom umgebauten Motor.


----------



## magut (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

was hast da genau umgebaut???  die Klemmvorrichtung zum aufklappen ?
wie bist du zufrieden mit dem Motor und welchen hast da 12 oder 24 Voltß
wieder mal einige Fragen von mir
LG
Mario


----------



## Grazy (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



magut schrieb:


> was hast da genau umgebaut???  die Klemmvorrichtung zum aufklappen ?
> wie bist du zufrieden mit dem Motor und welchen hast da 12 oder 24 Voltß
> wieder mal einige Fragen von mir
> LG
> Mario


Ja die Klemmvorichtung gibt es hier in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen .
Es ist ein 12V Motor und testen konnte ich den Motor noch nicht denn er ist neu und das Wetter hat es bis jetzt noch nicht zugelassen mit dem Boot auf dem Wasser zu fahren.
Der Motor ist so sehr gut verarbeitet und bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## magut (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Danke #6  hab mir die Bilder nochmal genau agesehen-TOP ARBEIT 
LG
Mario


----------



## BlasterX (13. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo,
mit was hast du die Metalprofile am Boden befestigt (Kleber?) ?

MfG BlasterX


----------



## Grazy (13. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



BlasterX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit was hast du die Metalprofile am Boden befestigt (Kleber?) ?
> 
> MfG BlasterX


Das ist Adheseal von Innotec ein sehr guter Kleber und hält extrem fest.


----------



## niggi 1 (14. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hey Heiko,
wir hatten mal zu Deinen Erfahrungen mit Deinem Boot gesprochen und ich wollte ein paar Tipps von Dir. Jetzt habe ich meine Version vom 
K-Maxxi Extra. Ich habe das Boot eher in Richtung Wallerboot ausgelegt.


----------



## Grazy (14. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Niggi1,
dein Boot ist einfach genial und was mir sehr gut gefällt ist das Bootszelt von Black Cat da war ich auch am überlegen mir das Zelt zu kaufen.
Was mir am Zelt so gut gefallen hat,das es sehr einfach aufzubauen ist denn ich habe mir das Video vom Stefan Seuß angeschaut und da sah das sehr leicht aus.
Was für eine Motorisierung kommt bei dir noch hinten ans Boot?
Sonnst kann ich nur sagen viel Spaß damit und vielleicht trifft man sich mal.
Grüße Heiko.


----------



## niggi 1 (14. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hey Heiko, freut mich das die das Boot gefällt.
Ich glaub für den Zeltaufbau braucht es etwas Übung. Ich habe es heute probiert...naja.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme es noch hin, dass ich es auch auf dem Wasser aufbauen kann und nicht schon an Land.
Mit dem Verbrenner weiß ich noch nicht so richtig. Laut den Papieren kann man 40PS anbauen. 
Hast Du ne Empfehlung?

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Grazy (15. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



niggi 1 schrieb:


> Hey Heiko, freut mich das die das Boot gefällt.
> Ich glaub für den Zeltaufbau braucht es etwas Übung. Ich habe es heute probiert...naja.
> Ich hoffe ich bekomme es noch hin, dass ich es auch auf dem Wasser aufbauen kann und nicht schon an Land.
> Mit dem Verbrenner weiß ich noch nicht so richtig. Laut den Papieren kann man 40PS anbauen.
> ...


Als ich damals mein Boot aufgebaut habe,stand ich auch vor dem Problem wieviel PS hänge ich an das Boot,und mir wurde gesagt das ich mit 15 PS da völlig ausreichend motorisiert bin und muss heute sagen mit meinen 20 PS bin ich zwar nur im Binnen bereich auf stehenden Gewässern  unterwegs und das es auch für mich reicht ,aber wenn du auch auf Flüssen unterwegs bist,würde ich dir 30 PS Empfehlen. 
Unter 25 PS würde ich nicht mit dem Boot anfangen.
Mit deinem Bootszelt ist das reine Übungssache und wenn du das ein paar mal gemacht hast geht das dann auch schnell von der Hand.


----------



## bootszander (15. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo wenn ich eure beiden boote so sehe gertraut man sich ja kaum noch zu angeln? Da kann mein boot nicht mithalten. 
Auch ich habe ein boot innen mit teppich (rasenteppich) ausgelegt aber auch nur innen. Auf der hinteren plattform wo ich angel habe ich allerdings den teppich wieder herausgenommen. Die haken verhaken sich zu schnell und zu fest mit diesem, da ist etwas glattes doch im vorteil. Auf welche fischarten soll es denn bei euch vor allem gehen? Ich denke mal bei dem bugstuhl steht das spinnfischen im vordergrund. Und wo angelt ihr? 
Gruß und ein schönes osterfest. Jürgen


----------



## niggi 1 (15. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hey Heiko,

 ich tendiere auch den 25-30PS, kennst Du andere K-Maxxi Besitzer und deren Motorisierungen?

 Du sagtest auch, dass Du den Aufbau des Zeltes in einem Video gesehen hast. Meinst Du das Promo Video von Stefan Seuß oder gibt es noch ein anderes?

 Gruß Torsten


----------



## niggi 1 (15. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo wenn ich eure beiden boote so sehe gertraut man sich ja kaum noch zu angeln? Da kann mein boot nicht mithalten.
> Auch ich habe ein boot innen mit teppich (rasenteppich) ausgelegt aber auch nur innen. Auf der hinteren plattform wo ich angel habe ich allerdings den teppich wieder herausgenommen. Die haken verhaken sich zu schnell und zu fest mit diesem, da ist etwas glattes doch im vorteil. Auf welche fischarten soll es denn bei euch vor allem gehen? Ich denke mal bei dem bugstuhl steht das spinnfischen im vordergrund. Und wo angelt ihr?
> Gruß und ein schönes osterfest. Jürgen




 Also bei mir ist klar der Focus aufs Waller fischen (daher kein Teppich), das Boot soll als Plattform dienen oder zum Klopfen. Im Herbst kommen dann die Zander dazu. Hab deshalb den Bugmotor von Minnkota mit der besseren Positionierung und beim Echolot das Simrad mit Sidescan und dem Airmargeber.
 Mein Revier ist bisher nur Ostsachsen, mit dem Boot soll es jetzt aber auch mal nach Brandenburg gehen.
 Gruß Torsten


----------



## Grazy (16. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo wenn ich eure beiden boote so sehe gertraut man sich ja kaum noch zu angeln? Da kann mein boot nicht mithalten.
> Auch ich habe ein boot innen mit teppich (rasenteppich) ausgelegt aber auch nur innen. Auf der hinteren plattform wo ich angel habe ich allerdings den teppich wieder herausgenommen. Die haken verhaken sich zu schnell und zu fest mit diesem, da ist etwas glattes doch im vorteil. Auf welche fischarten soll es denn bei euch vor allem gehen? Ich denke mal bei dem bugstuhl steht das spinnfischen im vordergrund. Und wo angelt ihr?
> Gruß und ein schönes osterfest. Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe bevor ich mein K-Maxxiboot gebaut habe nur Schlauchboote gehabt und es war für mich immer ein grauen die Schlauchboote aufzubauen bis ich mir einen Schlauchboottrailer gekauft habe und da wurde es dann angenehmer mit dem Slippen am Wasser.
In dem Schlauchboot habe ich auch Rasenteppich verwendete und hatte da auch immer das Problem mit den Haken im Teppich.
Da ich nur auf Zander unterwegs bin habe ich mir überlegt ein Boot nach meinen Wünschen zu bauen und es wurde ein Projekt was mich viele Tage im Internet nach der suche eines mir passenden Bootes die Zeit geraupt hat.
Nach einem Jahr suche habe ich mich dann entschieden das K-Maxxiboot zu kaufen und habe es bis heute noch nicht bereut.
Als ich mit dem Ausbau fertig war habe ich wieder einiges festgestellt was mir am Ausbau nicht gefällt und so ist das dabei raus gekommen.


----------



## Grazy (16. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



niggi 1 schrieb:


> Hey Heiko,
> 
> ich tendiere auch den 25-30PS, kennst Du andere K-Maxxi Besitzer und deren Motorisierungen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Torsten,
ich kenne einen mit einen 25 PS Mercury und einen mit 15 PS Suzuki und meiner mit 20 PS Yamaha und die anderen fahren mit E-Motoren.
Die haben aber alle das 4,60m K-Maxxi Boot.
Ich fahre mit meinem Motor ca. 35 kmh auf dem Wasser und bin damit zufrieden,ist auch völlig ausreichen.
Du hast aber das XXL und da würde ich dir schon den 30iger empfehlen vorallem wenn du mal auf die Elbe willst ist das ein großer vorteil wenn man da noch Reserven hat.
Zum Zelt habe ich auch nur das Video vom Stefan gesehen mehr kann ich da auch nicht sagen.


----------



## bootszander (16. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Grazy, Heiko. Ja auch ich habe jahre gebraucht bis ich es so hatte wie ich es brauche. Immer wieder etwas geändert. So ein boot kann man nicht kaufen man muss es selbst machen. Es muss wie ein handsch zu einem passen. Ich werde am 2ten mai erst mal für 8-14 tage nach kroatien mit dem boot fahren und dort die gebend etwas unsicher machen. Feedern, waller und sterlett werden meine hauptfische sein. Dafür ist mein boot ausgelegt. Nachtangelei und auch schlafen im boot. Also 24 std. angeln. Die fische von der nacht am vormittag abgeben und dafür frisches brot und wurst ans wasser gebracht bekommen. Das ist für mich angeln pur. Gruß Jürgen und schöne blaue eier?


----------



## Grazy (16. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Grazy, Heiko. Ja auch ich habe jahre gebraucht bis ich es so hatte wie ich es brauche. Immer wieder etwas geändert. So ein boot kann man nicht kaufen man muss es selbst machen. Es muss wie ein handsch zu einem passen. Ich werde am 2ten mai erst mal für 8-14 tage nach kroatien mit dem boot fahren und dort die gebend etwas unsicher machen. Feedern, waller und sterlett werden meine hauptfische sein. Dafür ist mein boot ausgelegt. Nachtangelei und auch schlafen im boot. Also 24 std. angeln. Die fische von der nacht am vormittag abgeben und dafür frisches brot und wurst ans wasser gebracht bekommen. Das ist für mich angeln pur. Gruß Jürgen und schöne blaue eier?


Jürgen bitte setze mal ein Bild von deinem Boot hier rein wenn du willst,würde mich freuen auch mal was anderes zu sehen oder hast du das gleiche Boot.


----------



## bootszander (17. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Grazy. Bilder sind doch drin. Siehe einfach bei mir nach.
So und jetzt muss ich meinen pizzaofen anheizen, heute mittag gibt es 12 Grillhaxen nachdem wir gestern eine hammelkeule hatten. Wenn die fische schon nicht verspeißt werden wollen. Kann ich aber auch verstehen bei dem nieselregen den wir heute haben währe es mir als fisch auch zu nass? ha ha.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## bootszander (18. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hallo Grazy hast du es gefunden? Profil-  Bilder Alben. Es ist ein alluboot (gut wegen den steinschüttungen) nicht schön aber zweckmäsig mit allem was man fürs angeln bracht und jeder situation gewachsen vom meer bis zum fluss. Es war mal ein sportboot (staarkraft). Zu erst alles raus die spitze abgeschnitten. Einen aufbau gemacht da ich vorwiedend nachtangler bin. Und nun kann ich am rhein, donau usw am ufer stehen und kaum gesehen werden und immer trocken bleiben. Dafür bin ich um so auffälliger am meer. Aber da angel ich ja nicht soooo oft. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Grazy (18. April 2017)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Grazy hast du es gefunden? Profil-  Bilder Alben. Es ist ein alluboot (gut wegen den steinschüttungen) nicht schön aber zweckmäsig mit allem was man fürs angeln bracht und jeder situation gewachsen vom meer bis zum fluss. Es war mal ein sportboot (staarkraft). Zu erst alles raus die spitze abgeschnitten. Einen aufbau gemacht da ich vorwiedend nachtangler bin. Und nun kann ich am rhein, donau usw am ufer stehen und kaum gesehen werden und immer trocken bleiben. Dafür bin ich um so auffälliger am meer. Aber da angel ich ja nicht soooo oft. Gruß Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen,das Boot ist doch cool und es erfüllt seinen zweck und wichtig ist das du damit zurecht kommen musst.
#6


----------



## Inni (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Hi,

ich werde mir nun auch ein K-Maxxi holen (wenn der Herr in Coburg mal antwortet ...). 
Allerdings finde ich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis des angeboten Trailers mehr als fragwürdig. Für 800/900eu bekommt man schon 750kg Trailer mit Rollen drauf.
Den Trailer werde ich "nur" zum Abholen benötigen, falls man mal das Gewässer für ein WE wechselt oder wenn unser Stausee wegen Reparatur abgelassen wird. Sonst wird das Boot ein "Strandlieger".

Da ich noch nie einen Trailer hatte und nicht weiß auf was es da ankommt, hier ein Paar Fragen dazu:

1. Auf was sollte man bei einem Trailer achten? (100km/h Zulassung und gedichtete Narben vermute ich)
2. Ich habe unterschiedliche Konstruktionen gesehen, Trailer welche nur aus Einzelschienen verschraubt sind und welche die komplett verschweißt sind. Was ist hier sinnvoller?
3. Wenn ich die Rollen von einem Standardtrailer runter baue und Schienen mit Filz montiere, erlischt da die Zulassung bzw bekomme ich Probleme bei Kontrollen oder TÜV?

Folgende habe ich mir mal raus gesucht. Würde das Passen?
https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/d...e-ed8864552464 

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/d...f-6e22e86b51ce

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Moin, warum besteilst du dir das Boot nicht direkt beim Hersteller? Er bietet auch passende Trailer an und der Preisunterschied ist erheblich, dafür kann man schon ein paar Kilometer fahren.

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, gib Bescheid.. 

http://www.hiroshajo.hu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Die von dir rausgesuchten Trailer passen nicht, da sie dem Katamaranrumpf keine Rechnung tragen. Du brauchst Auflagepunkte für die Rümpfe  rechts und links, oder Auflagepunkte in der Mitte für den Freiraum zwischen den Rümpfen.

Wenn du einen Standarttrailer noch umbauen mußt du nochmal ordentlich in die Tasche greifen, oder improvisieren.


----------



## Inni (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die von dir rausgesuchten Trailer passen nicht, da sie dem Katamaranrumpf keine Rechnung tragen. Du brauchst Auflagepunkte für die Rümpfe  rechts und links, oder Auflagepunkte in der Mitte für den Freiraum zwischen den Rümpfen.
> 
> Wenn du einen Standarttrailer noch umbauen mußt du nochmal ordentlich in die Tasche greifen, oder improvisieren.



Hallo Frank,
weil hier schon mal geschrieben wurde das der Hersteller nicht an Deutsche verkauft und es wohl auch Probleme mit dem Anmelden gibt (ohne oder ohne den richtigen Papieren).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Ich habe zwei Boote in Ungarn gekauft, und habe immer alle erforderlichen Papiere erhalten, um das Boot in Deutschland zuzulassen. 

Bei der Werft war ich auch und habe mich dann unter Anderem wegen der langen Lieferzeit und auch wegen der meiner Meinung nach besseren Qualität für einen anderen Hersteller entschieden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Mario, ich antworte dir mal hier.

Also die Homepage ist auch auf englisch, ob der Besitzer englisch spricht kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich spreche etwas ungarisch, so war es im persönlichen Gespräch kein Problem.

Probiere es auf englisch.

Wenn er mir sagen würde er verkauft nicht an Deutsche würde ich ihm vermutlich erklären, das ich es in Ungarn verwenden möchte, und warum sollte ich es dann in Deutschland kaufen, wo es zudem teurer ist.

Mir hätte er eins verkauft, ich wollte nur nicht so lang warten.

Wie willst du es umbauen?


----------



## Inni (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Frank,
das HY5.0 unten zu holen macht keinen Sinn, das kostet da auch knapp 2.300 und der passende Trailer ca 1.300. 
K-Maxxischale für ca 1150 wäre da eher interessant.

Ausbau wird ähnlich wie von den Leute hier. Wobei ich die Liegeplattform vorn eher kürzer halten möchte und der Rest der Plattform flexibel steckbar bei Bedarf. Ich werde keine Woche darauf verbringen, eher nur WE. Und mit 3 Leuten soll man auch noch bequem Spinnangeln können. Da will ich es nicht zu sehr verbasteln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*



Inni schrieb:


> Frank,
> das HY5.0 unten zu holen macht keinen Sinn, das kostet da auch knapp 2.300 und der passende Trailer ca 1.300.
> K-Maxxischale für ca 1150 wäre da eher interessant.
> 
> Ausbau wird ähnlich wie von den Leute hier. Wobei ich die Liegeplattform vorn eher kürzer halten möchte und der Rest der Plattform flexibel steckbar bei Bedarf. Ich werde keine Woche darauf verbringen, eher nur WE. Und mit 3 Leuten soll man auch noch bequem Spinnangeln können. Da will ich es nicht zu sehr verbasteln.



Du musst auf den K Maxxi Preis 27 % MwSt. zuschlagen. 

Wenn du den Umbau vornimmst, halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst melde dich, vielleicht kann ich helfen.


----------



## BeneSB (2. März 2018)

*AW: K-Maxxi Bootsausbau*

Kennt ihr auch das Corallo 510? Finde ich persönlich auch sehr nett. Eine Alternative wären ja auch noch California Skiff Boote.


----------



## Pepuco (16. Dezember 2018)

Moja modifikovaná loď Siklo 500


----------



## .Capricornus. (16. Dezember 2018)

Pepuco schrieb:


> Moja modifikovaná loď Siklo 500



Hast Du sehr gut ausgebaut!


----------



## ChrizKS (6. Januar 2019)

Pepuco schrieb:


> Moja modifikovaná loď Siklo 500



welches bimini top hast du dir gekauft?

bin am überlegen auch mir eins zu holen


----------



## Inni (8. Februar 2019)

Hi,
wie viel PS brauche ich am K-Maxxi 4,70 um damit mit 3 Leuten + normalen Gepäck ins Gleiten zu kommen? Reichen da noch 15 PS aus?


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Februar 2019)

Kommt auf die Leute und das Gepäck an. Ist wahrscheinlich genau die Grenze, an der es je nach Beladung, Wind und Welle ab und zu gerade noch so geht. Ich würde auf 30 PS aufrüsten ...


----------



## Inni (27. März 2019)

Ferdsch:

Ziel war es, kein reinen Wallerboot-Ausbau zu machen. Es sollte "modular" bleiben um auch normal dem Spinnangeln nachzugehen. Natürlich kann man es auch perfekt machen, ich hab die "für mich günstigste, sinnvollste und funktionale" Variante gewählt.
So wurde der Bugkasten fest eingeklebt. Klappe rein, mit Dichtungsband. Siebdruckplatte wurde im Bereich der Dichtung mehrmals lackiert. Ist somit glatt und dicht. Scharniere öffnen in einem Bogen, so das die überstehende Aluplatte nicht schleift. Und haben immer Zug bei geschlossenen Deckel, das da auch dicht ist.
Die beiden Platten vor dem Bugkasten kann man raus nehmen. Die brauch man nur wenn man das Wurfzelt drauf machen will. Liegefläche vorn ist 2.60m.
Hinten gibt es auch eine Platte, zum Sitzen/Stehen. Diese kann man auch raus nehmen bei Bedarf.
Beim verschrauben der Rutenhalter habe ich gleich Gewindestäbe eingeklebt. Darauf dann rechts und links noch eine kleine Platte. Da kommt dann Echolot und E-Motor dran. E-Motor, wenn in der Mitte ein Benziner hängt. Sonst auf Seen wo nur E erlauft ist hängt der natürlich in der Mitte.
6 Klampen noch rundherum verteilt. Alles wurde mit Edelstahl gemacht. Eingeklebt wurde mit Sikaflex 292i.
Ein Aufkleber (von Alie) musste auch noch drauf ^^
Kahn wurde am Sa getauft & gewässtert. Und hat uns gleich mal 2 Tage zu zweit abschneidern lassen


----------



## barschjäger78 (26. März 2020)

Nabend, 
hat jemand von euch nen K-maxxi K 1 , mit nem 9,9 oder 15 Ps Viertakt !?
Kann mich nicht entscheiden , was ich ranhängen soll ?
Komme ich mit dem 9,9 ps auf 20 kmh ?
vielen Dank im voraus und bleibt gesund !


----------

